# Meal frequency



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

At what point do poo's go down to one meal a day? Ollie us 8 months old and is on 2 but he shows little interest in his meals although he does eat both eventually. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think it's ok to stick with 2. Poppy seems to eat more in the evenings but isn't that bothered about any of it really, maybe that changes as they mature and settle down.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea, I'm not sure Frankie will ever get down to one. He eats breakfast and dinner and that seems about enough for him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've no plans to drop to one and I don't think they'd let me xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm still on 3!!
I need to drop to 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I will never drop to one. Lola is used to two and Nina is still on 3.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I will never drop to one. Lola is used to two and Nina is still on 3.


That's why we're still on 3 - I felt mean giving ruby lunch & leaving Ralph out


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two hEat morning and evening and Max has a chicken wing at lunch time. I remember a vet saying to me once that feeding them once a day makes it an awfully long time before they get another meal. Funny the things that stick in your head!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Once per day is very long I think. Maybe I'm wrong, I never realised once per day was something people do.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Couple this with the yellow bile thread. I give them two. My two would eat nonstop mind you so three didn't do much. But they also chew on bully sticks, Himalayan dog chew, treats in between too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is on two meals a day! He would be starving on one meal a day. Steffi used to have one meal a day which suited her (but that's how my parents used to feed my childhood dogs.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's just over a year by the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

*year old! Sorry it is 3.49am x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all. I will carry on with 2 anyway because I think he needs them but it's good to know tha 1 meal doesn't seem to be a common option. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

